# New Supercapacitor Tech to Rival Lithium



## darrenmars (Oct 17, 2016)

This just crossed my Google Now feed. Not a heap of info, but sounds VERY promising. 

http://www.hybridcars.com/supercapacitor-breakthrough-allows-electric-vehicle-charging-in-seconds/


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ahhh ! ..Nanotech, Graphene, Ultracapacitors, etc etc..
They alway make "promising" news.
Have you heard of Robert Murray Smith ?
..if not , Google his Youtube videos. They make entertaining and interesting viewing, and he is probably closer to reality than most in these news feeds.
https://youtu.be/ConCeHedFEk


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

darrenmars said:


> This just crossed my Google Now feed. Not a heap of info, but sounds VERY promising.
> 
> http://www.hybridcars.com/supercapacitor-breakthrough-allows-electric-vehicle-charging-in-seconds/


1000 times more effective. That's really effective!

What does "effective" mean? We don't know!


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

darrenmars said:


> Not a heap of info, but sounds VERY promising.


Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof.


----------

